# How do I play YouTube in HD?



## SifuDog (Sep 26, 2010)

I have a TiVo Premiere XL. When playing YouTube HD content on my TiVo, it always plays in standard def. I can play the HD stream on both my computer and iphone, but for some reason TiVo always defaults to the lower resolution. Is there a way to play HD (720 or 1080) videos on our TiVo boxes?


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

+1


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

to be honst dude from what I can tell it does it automatically. i could be wrong and i'd be interested in finding out myself.


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

I use youtube on my tivo a lot and I dont think there is a way of getting HD content.  I really hope tivo updates youtube,netflix, amazon , and the other apps soon but I doubt they will. Luckily I have a home theater pc that I switch to when I want to watch HD youtube or music videos from vevo.


----------



## teewow (Oct 7, 2010)

Its not TIVO's problem. Watching Youtube on any device (except PC) ... will get you only the lowest resolution stream. This is the case even if you sign in to your account ... where you have it set for HD playback. Its Youtube that does not handshake with the client device to figure out if HD playback is possible. Either that or Youtube does not want increased network load by sending HD stream to a client device where their ads are not displayed (unlike a PC).


----------



## mnightx (Dec 12, 2005)

teewow said:


> Its not TIVO's problem. Watching Youtube on any device (except PC) ... will get you only the lowest resolution stream. This is the case even if you sign in to your account ... where you have it set for HD playback. Its Youtube that does not handshake with the client device to figure out if HD playback is possible. Either that or Youtube does not want increased network load by sending HD stream to a client device where their ads are not displayed (unlike a PC).


Apple TV always picks HD content if available


----------



## shorties (Mar 2, 2010)

mnightx said:


> Apple TV always picks HD content if available


Yeah, the Apple TV is great for that, and for the Airplay features, Apple TV + TiVo Premiere = simplistic home theater heaven.


----------



## teewow (Oct 7, 2010)

I can now confirm that my Roku box automatically picks the HD stream on YouTube.


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

shorties said:


> Yeah, the Apple TV is great for that, and for the Airplay features, Apple TV + TiVo Premiere = simplistic home theater heaven.


How do you use then together if I might ask?


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

get a boxee box, it supports 1080p youtube


----------



## jakerome (Nov 29, 2002)

I've finally accepted the sad fact that TiVo doesn't really care about how well web video works on their box. They are apparently under the mistaken impression that by offering the feature it'll help them sell more boxes. 

They're completely wrong of course, as they've managed to turn one-time evangelists into disgruntled skeptics that are now recommending against their core product. Well done TiVo.


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

I've found no problems watching YouTube video on my Premiere.


----------



## teewow (Oct 7, 2010)

audioscience said:


> I've found no problems watching YouTube video on my Premiere.


audioscience, 4931 posts ... really ? ... question was "How do I play YouTube* in HD*?"


----------



## old64mb (Apr 11, 2005)

It's annoying. If I really want to watch something, I'll download it, convert it from .flv to .mp4, and then share/upload it to either the Tivo or the TV itself.


----------

